# 529                                                      turnip prices at 529!!



## Kyra Warmbuns (Aug 18, 2020)

tips appreciated! reply if interested and i’ll get a queue going


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 18, 2020)

Can I join?


----------



## Kyra Warmbuns (Aug 18, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Can I join?


yeah!! i’ll pm u dodo


----------



## May.I (Aug 18, 2020)

May I stop by?


----------



## Kyra Warmbuns (Aug 18, 2020)

May.I said:


> May I stop by?


sure! i’ll pm you with dodo code


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 18, 2020)

Could I stop by?


----------



## Marines (Aug 18, 2020)

Wow! Can I come by?


----------



## BurgrBalls (Aug 18, 2020)

I'd like to come if available


----------



## Kyra Warmbuns (Aug 18, 2020)

KAYYBE said:


> Could I stop by?


sure! i'll pm with dodo code

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



mina_09 said:


> Wow! Can I come by?


sure! watch your pm for dodo code!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



BurgrBalls said:


> I'd like to come if available


sure! watch pm for dodo code!


----------



## JSS (Aug 18, 2020)

Dang it, is there still a spot for me? :3


----------



## Kyra Warmbuns (Aug 18, 2020)

JSS said:


> Dang it, is there still a spot for me? :3


sure!! i have you in line so watch pm for dodo code!


----------



## Arckaniel (Aug 18, 2020)

Kyra Warmbuns said:


> tips appreciated! reply if interested and i’ll get a queue going


Hi are you still open?


----------



## Kyra Warmbuns (Aug 18, 2020)

Arckaniel said:


> Hi are you still open?


yes i am! i'll pm you dodo code!


----------



## Arckaniel (Aug 18, 2020)

Kyra Warmbuns said:


> yes i am! i'll pm you dodo code!


TYSM! Would it be okay to do multiple runs? I'll be doing 3 runs if possible


----------



## Kyra Warmbuns (Aug 18, 2020)

Arckaniel said:


> TYSM! Would it be okay to do multiple runs? I'll be doing 3 runs if possible


sure! thanks for asking! i have one other person doin some runs so if there's a delay that's why!


----------



## Taryn945 (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi! Can i visit?


----------



## DragonLatios (Aug 18, 2020)

can i come if your still open?


----------



## Kyra Warmbuns (Aug 18, 2020)

Taryn945 said:


> Hi! Can i visit?


sure! lemme pm you dodo code!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



DragonLatios said:


> can i come if your still open?


sure! you're in my queue so keep an eye on pm for dodo!


----------



## TinyCreations (Aug 18, 2020)

Nvrmind sorry


----------



## DayDreamersEyes (Aug 19, 2020)

Are you still open, and what tips do you like?


----------



## GFelk (Aug 19, 2020)

Still open? Could I come by?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



GFelk said:


> Still open? Could I come by?


Nvm didn't realize it wasnt today.


----------

